# Hell on Earth (HC 10, pt 4)



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 23, 2008)

On the HB


----------



## BJClark (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Clark,

Awesome..

As I was reading, I was reminded how foolish we can be at times to think that God should cast such a severe judgment on others for their wickedness immediately, as we would like to see, but wouldn't/couldn't/shouldn't exact the same punishment on us, for our own sins, which are just as wicked before God.

Sometimes we only look to the outward actions of another, and forget to look inward at our own hearts and see we are all capable of acting just as wicked, but it is but by the grace of God, and God's steady hand that we don't...

It's like we tend to view others evils as more vile than our own..when they are equally vile before a Just and Holy God.


----------

